# Beginner 5-10gallon tank setup suggestions



## duskydolphin (Oct 30, 2013)

New member here, although I've been a lurker for a while 

I currently have two female bettas, both housed separately in ~1 gallon glass bowls. I would like to upgrade them to a larger tank so they can be in a heated environment through the winter. I’m a student, so this tank will living with me in my bedroom and needs to have a quiet filter. Below is what I have been thinking of doing, but I want to get this right from the start and would feel better hearing your opinions first. Feel free to comment on anything.

*Proposed Setup:*
*Tank:* Preference is for a long rectangular tank as it will be going either on top of my short bookcase or my dresser. I have been looking at the Fluval Spec V for a while now but I’m not sure what else is out there that is similar (or cheaper). My bf has a Fluval View for his HM male - the filter is relatively quiet and something I could sleep beside, I’m assuming the Spec uses a similar filter.

*Plants:* I would like to attempt a planted tank but I’m not sure if the Spec V’s stock light would support plant growth or if I would need to switch to something else. Not looking to plant anything fancy, just some hardy plants (good for beginners) that will give my girls some variety and hiding spots.

*Algae-eater:* Since I’m not looking for a large tank I was thinking of only adding 1 algae eater. Was thinking of a snail or a small cory catfish (although I have heard that corycats like to be in shoals-so maybe not).

*Heater:* Was thinking of getting a Hydor Theo 25W (http://www.amazon.com/Hydor-25W-Submersible-Aquarium-Heater/dp/B0006JLPG8), although I would need to have it shipped from the states. Has anyone tried one of these?

*Fish:* 2 female bettas (one large VT, one small DT). I’m cautious about having them roam free and was thinking of separating the tank into 2 with a mesh divider and using plants to disguise most of it. However, just out of plain curiosity, if they don’t appear to show aggression towards each other through the mesh is 5 gal enough space for two females swim free together as long as they have enough plant cover for hiding?

Look forward to what you guys have to say. The forums on this site have a lot of useful information, I just don’t have the time to go through them all. Feel free to point me to any previous threads that might help me out. Just remember, I’m a newbie. Above all I’m looking to keep my girls happy and healthy, without getting too far in over my head. (I know, too late right? )


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm not a fan of tank kits for Betta. Either the filter or the light need to be changed. You could get the right one from the start. Internal filters are usually quieter than HOBs. Sponge filters can be made very quiet by wrapping the pump in a towel or placing it some distance from you. Start with a plain glass tank.

Light: 2W - 3W/gal will grow any plant that a beginner would be interested in @6500K (Kelvin--- color temperature. Sometimes called "daylight" bulbs. Go to the "_planted tank_" section of this forum for more better advice.

Properly lighted and fertilized, a planted tank will not generate enough algae for an algae-eater. Nerite snails are nice as they don't reproduce in freshwater.

The Hydor 25W heater is used a lot around here. Fine for a 5g. You'll want 50W for a 10G.

No two Betta of either sex should be allowed to run free in the same tank. Always use separate tanks or divide. The exception being a five or more member sorority. Not sure this is what you want right now. But, if you get a 10g, you can build a sorority later.

Good luck. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

Alright. For the tank as you know the bigger the better... and for plants, there are alot of low light fast growing plants.. i suggest java fern (windeløv type) as when it grows it provides hiding placing and resting place for the betta.. just look at the net to how to properly plant them )


----------



## Illhearted (Sep 23, 2013)

I have to agree with Hallyx although I have had luck with the Top Fin 5.5. I just baffled the filter with filter sponge and stuffed more sponge in with the cartridge. It helps lessen the flow and gives you more surface area for BB. I also put in a small bunch of mondo grass in the filter to help with ammonia, in addition to the plants in the tank. The bulb needs to be changed on mine but only because it went out lol.


----------



## duskydolphin (Oct 30, 2013)

Cool, thanks for the input. 

I did some measuring and searching on the internet and came up with a couple tanks that would fit my room. I'm thinking I might want to do a sorority in the future once I get my plants established, so I ended up going for a a 10 gallon. Just bought a plain Marina 10-gallon and plastic divider today and ordered the 50W Hydor heater. I'm leaning towards an internal filter, though there isn't much at the local Petsmart that as good reviews. Thinking maybe of getting a Fluval U2, just in case I want to go to a bigger tank in the future. As for lighting I think I might just use one or two desk lamps with 24W 6500K spiral cfl's until I can find something better. Any recommendations for substrate?


----------



## jayr232 (Oct 23, 2013)

seachem flourite or eco-complete


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Good choice for lighting. I like my desklamp. As for substrate, there's the old sand vs. gravel discussion If you're going to grow a lot of plants, sand is a good choice. Fertilized substrate (Flourish, etc.) has its adherents. Check with the folks on the "Planted Betta Tank" section. They're full of good advice.
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/planted-betta-tanks/


----------

